# Ion v Tactical ADV



## BC16 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey all, new to this forum, however have been reading all relevant gear comments & reviews for a few years now.

I'm after advice for next set of boots, I'm currently in my second pair of Ion's which I like, however seriously considering the Adidas ADV's for this coming season. I'm size 10 in the Ions

Has anyone had experience on fit and performance comparisons between the 2?

Thanks


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The best advise I can give is to go and try them out in person.

For me and my feet, the ions were too tight and not wide enough, where as the adv were so good. It will all depend on your feet.

There is a thread here by Wiredsport about sizing your feet correctly. I used to wear 9.5 snowboard boots but after I was more aware, I now wear 8 or 8.5. Just for reference, I wear 9.5 sneakers and shoes.


----------



## BC16 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you!

How do you find the ADV's riding / response & durability?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the adv and can say that I'm a believer in addias boots. 

The response was good and it was not super stiff. Sort of a little more than med stiff. I love the fit overall and my feet are pain free yet feels snug.

Durability wise, I used it for almost 20 days last season and it's held up pretty well.

In my quest to find wide boots that fit my feet, I would say these are my unicorn. I've tried ruler wides, DC judge, salmon dialogue wides, ions, ions Asian fit.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a pair of tactical last year. Had to bring em back as they were digging into my Achilles really badly. Never had a boot do that before. 

It was like my heel was too big for the heel pocket and on toe side turns it would dig badly. 

Ruined my day that day.


----------



## JPoffroad (Dec 28, 2020)

There is a thread here by Wiredsport about sizing your feet correctly. I used to wear 9.5 snowboard boots but after I was more aware said:


> where can I find it?


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a season and a half in the Tactical ADVs & I'm a big fan. I have an average width foot and the overall fit is comfortable & the heel pocket has worked very well for me. They seem to run a tad larger than my previous boots so I went from a 9.5 Nitro to a 9 in the Adidas. They feel like a 6 or 7 out of 10 flex wise and the stiffness has held up well & the boots themselves still look surprisingly new appearance-wise too.


----------

